
Ed-Tech Startup Pivoting to Online Homeschooling - OscarPedroso
Not sure that this is the right place to post this but I&#x27;m throwing it out there for feedback.<p>We&#x27;ve made a recent pivot to our education-tech startup by offering our robotics and coding curriculum to parents that are new to homeschooling their kids.<p>With rampant school closures, a few families have reached out to us asking for hands-on lessons that include materials and live instruction.<p>Is there anyone else out there with this problem?<p>Since this is new to us, we&#x27;re giving away four 1-hr workshops for free for anyone looking to sign up a child (grades 4-12). We&#x27;re just charging for the kit materials which we&#x27;ll deliver to you. In return, we&#x27;d love your feedback to improve the experience.<p>Projects focus on beginners and advanced learners with activities ranging from building basic circuits to WiFi robots, synthesizers, and other electronics. Below is a link to receive more info or you can reach out to oscar@thimble.io if you have specific questions. Thanks all! :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thimble.io&#x2F;remote-learning-covid19&#x2F;
======
itronitron
Your best target audience for live instruction is probably going to be grades
4-6.

Older students will likely prefer to follow a recorded video or read from the
tutorial manual.

